# Hintergrund von Menüleiste ändern



## Pennywise (15. Okt 2004)

Hi Leute, 

habe eine Menüleiste erstellt und sie in mein JFrame eingefügt.
Das Problem is nur, dass sie jetzt einen weißen hintergrund hat und nicht zur JFrame Farbe passt.
Wie kann ich den hintergrund ändern, hab in der API nichts gefunden.
Oder aändert sich der intergrund mit, wenn ich den Hintergrund meines JFrames ändere?


----------



## Beni (15. Okt 2004)

Da eine Menüleiste von Component erbt -> setBackground( Color color );


----------



## Pennywise (15. Okt 2004)

Sorry, mein Menü erbt nicht von Component.
warte, hier ist mein quellcode:


```
public class Menue extends MenuBar {

    private void addNewMenuItem(Menu menu, String name, ActionListener listener) {

        MenuItem mi = new MenuItem(name);
        mi.setActionCommand(name);
        mi.addActionListener(listener);
        menu.add(mi);

    }


    public Menue(ActionListener listener) {

        Menu m;

        m = new Menu("Datei");

        addNewMenuItem(m, "Öffnen", listener);
        addNewMenuItem(m, "Übertragen", listener);
        m.addSeparator();
        addNewMenuItem(m, "Schließen", listener);
        add(m);

    }

}
```

Ich blick einfach noch nicht durch bei den Menüs.[/code]


----------



## Beni (15. Okt 2004)

Benutz mal nicht "MenuBar", sondern die "JMenuBar". 

1. Weil man AWT und Swing nicht mischen sollte (und du ein JFrame verwendest)
2. Und weil die "JMenuBar" von Component erbt, was die "MenuBar" tatsächlich nicht tut (was ich leider nicht wusste).

Dann kommt nämlich sowas raus:

```
JFrame frame = new JFrame();
        JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar();
        menuBar.add( new JMenu( "Hallo" ));
        menuBar.setBackground( Color.RED );
        frame.setJMenuBar( menuBar );
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
        frame.pack();
        frame.setLocationRelativeTo( null );
        frame.setVisible( true );
```


----------



## Pennywise (15. Okt 2004)

Jetzt gehts zwar, allerdings verändert er nur den Hintergrund von meinem einem Menü ("Datei"), und lässt den Rest der Leiste weiß. Irgendwie seltsam das Verhalten.


----------



## Pennywise (15. Okt 2004)

Sorry, hab nur mein Menü-Background verändert, und die JMenuBar vergessen. jetzt gehts.

Dank dir für die Hilfe.


----------

